# 1969 MacGregor Venture vs 1964 Islander Bahama 24



## Sailboat101 (Apr 12, 2010)

*1984 Catalina 22 vs 1964 Islander Bahama 24*

Greetings,

I have recently gotten into sailing and sailboats and wanted to pick up a sailboat to learn on. Due to a limited financial budget, I have a short list of boats that I can choose between. The two boats I am looking into are 1984 Catalina 22 vs 1964 Islander Bahama 24. Both Boats are in similar shape. When examined in person. The Islander is in the water and the MacGregor is sitting in someones barn. I live in Houston, TX so more than likely I will have to navigate them thru the ship channel to get into the gulf.

My question for you is which is a better first boat and what sort of issues have you seen with these boats. Not sure if a Long Keel (Islander) or Swing Keel (Catalina) would be a good starting boat. Do you feel either of these boats can handle a trip into deep waters. I would love to sail to Cancun etc.

I have read all the posts here and the Islander Bahama has gotten fairly decent reviews.

Any and all input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## SW329xl (Mar 25, 2010)

Sailboat101 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have recently gotten into sailing and sailboats and wanted to pick up a sailboat to learn on. Due to a limited financial budget, I have a short list of boats that I can choose between. The two boats I am looking into are 1969 MacGregor Venture 24 vs 1964 Islander Bahama 24. Both Boats are in similar shape. When examined in person. The Islander is in the water and the MacGregor is sitting in someones barn. I live in Houston, TX so more than likely I will have to navigate them thru the ship channel to get into the gulf.
> 
> ...


Between those two boats, I would definitely recommend the Islander. Have you looked at any Catalina 22s? That might be an even better bet. There are lots out there, and many can be had for very little. With so many boats out there, it makes locating parts or used sails that much easier.


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

Many, many years ago I went out with a group of people on a Columbia Contender - The company that later became Columbia had built the Islander Bahama for Islander, and the Contender was basically a rip off of it. Anyway, one of the people on board had a Magregor Venture (I don't know if it was the 21 or the 24) and said that the Columbia was a much better boat. I'd assume that the same would hold true for the Islander Bahama.

There are many boats in that size range on the market. You can get a boat in good condition for alot less then buying a beater and fixing it up.


----------



## Sailboat101 (Apr 12, 2010)

*another option*

Another boat that a friend suggested was the Catalina 22. I keep hearing they are fairly light (Thin Hull) and cannot take a lot of rough water would you agree? Now out of these three which one would you choose? 1969 MacGregor Venture vs 1964 Islander Bahama 24 vs mid 70s Catalina 22. I understand a newer boat is better as we are not talking about fine wine. LOL. But the vote for the Islander is higher compare to the Venture even with it being 5 years younger.

At present my plans are to stay inside the gulf but as time passes and I get more seasoned I would like to and plan to stretch my play area. Is a 22 ~ 24 too small to go further out?

Thank you


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailboat101-

Would highly recommend you not hijack this thread and start one of your own. Also recommend you read the *POST* in my signature, as it has instructions on how to do that among a lot of other things.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

The Islander is definately preferable. If the one you're looking at is in any condition at all it can be an excellant little yacht and quite livable.

FWIW...


----------



## Sailboat101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sailingdog, 

Argh! Read all the way up the thread, I created it. Now with that said I did goof it up by posting my other two questions in the same thread. So I will read your newbie thread and try to fix it.

Thx


----------



## Sailboat101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Do you like the Islander 24 over a newer Catalina 22?


svHyLyte said:


> The Islander is definately preferable. If the one you're looking at is in any condition at all it can be an excellant little yacht and quite livable.
> 
> FWIW...


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Frankly I am not familure enough with the Catalina 22 to offer a valid opinion. I am acquainted with Catalina in general, and did have occassion to meet Frank Butler on several occassions and discuss his boats and company, and I do think one gets a lot of boat for the money and generally of better quality than some are prone to imply. As for the Islander, one of my friends had one when I was younger and we covered a lot of ground pottering around SF Bay in the late 60's, which is s tough cruising ground for any small yacht.

FWIW...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I knew you were the OP....but mentioned it because you're far more likely to get catalina 22 specific information in a thread titled that way.


Sailboat101 said:


> Sailingdog,
> 
> Argh! Read all the way up the thread, I created it. Now with that said I did goof it up by posting my other two questions in the same thread. So I will read your newbie thread and try to fix it.
> 
> Thx


----------



## Sailboat101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Agreed!

Thank you for the guidance!



sailingdog said:


> I knew you were the OP....but mentioned it because you're far more likely to get catalina 22 specific information in a thread titled
> that way.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Sailboat101-
> 
> Would highly recommend you not hijack this thread and start one of your own. Also recommend you read the *POST* in my signature, as it has instructions on how to do that among a lot of other things.


SD, how can the OP hijack his own thread?










By interjecting your admonition that he read your sailnet initiation thread, and offering no information that relates to the OPs question, have you not in fact hijacked the thread yourself?
Please read your own sig link.
Yes, i have also hijkacked the thread, so i will read the sig link as well.

Sailboat, the Islander is a better choice, BTW.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

islander bahama 24s have been around the world the hard way never knew of a swing keel doin that. and solid glass no exposed metal on outside of hull. encapsulated keel so no keel bolts to fail.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

The y are different boats for sure. I wouldn't want a Venture personally. The Cat 22 has the advantages of easy trailer-ability which corresponds to a much greater cruising range. It also has a great class organization. If you relly want to learn to sail well you can start racing one design. You will see the vast difference in the front of the fleet and the back of the fleet. The folks at the front are most likely going to be willing to share all they know with you so as to enable you to enjoy your boat to the max. If you want to keep the boat in a slip and just do some local sailing and or some further liveaboard cruising then I would prefer the Islander Bahama. Survey anything before you commit. Just my thhoughts


----------

